# getContentPane()



## Caliraj (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi,
Could anyone let me know the use of getContentPane() method?And what is the difference b/w a FlowLayot, GridLayout and a BorderLayout?


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Caliraj,

You may be interested by the following page : A Visual Guide to Layout Managers.

Also, on the thread More Java Questions started by *doomlord289*, you'll see an example of using the *getContentPane()* method.


----------

